

How to monetize 1 000 000 users? - Ujin

We've developed a small adblocking program similar to Ad Muncher and it's got quite popular :) While it's a shareware application, we still got about 1 000 000 users with cracked versions.
Any creative ideas on how to monetize them without obnoxious ads? 
For example we could sell search quieries to remarketing advertising companies, but we block ads!
======
antoinevg
Make it really really really really really easy for pirate users to buy a
legitimate copy so they don't have to keep looking for a new crack every time
you release an update?

~~~
Ujin
It's quite easy to buy now, and pirate users convert to buyers but very
slowly.

------
kellros
Ask them for a dollar! :)

